# Red



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

09 Ltd. edition Orcas are now available in *Red* (limited quantities)...
Get'm while their HOT! :mad5:


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Any pics???


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*watch this space*

Stay tuned... One's landing next week, pix to follow.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

No red yet?


----------



## El Diablo (Apr 8, 2005)

Where did you hear about the Red 09 Orca, and if one of the things that makes the 09 Orca lighter is no paint and clearcoat on the frame - how do they badge it as a 2009?


----------

